# Ive kept a secret from you all



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Until now that is.....


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

omggg can i please have ur address, not tht i want to steal it or nothing ahaa awww soo cuteeeeex


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I really hate you when you make threads like this


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh my gosh how cute!!!!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

They are dwarf lops from cam and aggie and are looking superb 

Why you hate me nonnie lol you want them


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

frags said:


> They are dwarf lops from cam and aggie and are looking superb
> 
> Why you hate me nonnie lol you want them


Yes 

Baby bunnies are just the cutest. Id take one over a puppy or kitten any day.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hehe  soooo tiny!!!
I saw them listed on ur site and thought it was about time we have some pics!!!

cant believe how cuttttteee they are!!!


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

Awww look at their itsy bitsy ears!

You must be a very proud bunny mummy right now x


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

They are far too cute!!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Omg cute ! :d


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

err cuteness !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

OMG!!! How cute!!!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

could i steal a couple... please? :thumbup: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh soooo cute :001_wub:


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

awwww would love a rabbit - so so cute.


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Aww so sweet! Bet you are taking loads of photos!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Awwwww!

Even my OH who doesnt really "do" animals says that it is cute!
Think eventually I might be able to talk him round to one of yours 

*Heidi*


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

The definition of cutesy-pootsey-wootsey-woos!!!! :thumbup::thumbup: Not that I'm silly about him or nothing


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Far too cute :001_wub:. Whats your address again? No plans to steal any honestly


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

OMG please please can i have one!! i have been waiting so long


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

spudsmummy said:


> OMG please please can i have one!! i have been waiting so long


Sure  come to Essex in about 8 weeks time (as im running on as long as poss) and you can have 1


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

see you in 8 weeks!!!!


----------

